

Apple's Siri will need to learn some new tricks - garbowza
http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/20/tech/mobile/siri-limitations/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
nextparadigms
Is the excitement about it starting to wear off already? I wonder if people
will still use it a month or two from now.

